# turtles present to himself



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

well since im having such bad luck with my last six trips giving me duck eggs  iv decided to lay out some money on a new yak i rang up today to have a look at a price on a hobie outback for my ocean fishing so in the next few weeks im going down to put a deposit on one :shock: and hopefully all going to plan in a month ill have a shiny new yak sitting on my roof racks  is there any thing i should consider befour i fork out the money ie problems that could come up on that sort of yak


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

good on ya turtle. The best thing to do when your not catching fish is to buy some expensive shit to make yourself feel better ! Are you gunna get a peddle number or stick with paddling matey ?


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

im gunna go the pedal but im sure ill still paddle it occasionally when things are slow


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

turtle said:


> im gunna go the pedal but im sure ill still paddle it occasionally when things are slow


Consider the revo if you want to paddle occasionally. Hit Lewie15 up with a PM, I'm sure he'll have some helpful advice.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Why do people keep on saying " get the revo " if you mention that you might paddle now and then !! :twisted: ....seriuosly , if you havn't tried paddling the newer outbacks - then don't give an opinion :? ...they paddle fine for a few klms now and then and certainly have benefits over the revo in other areas !!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

rob316 said:


> Why do people keep on saying " get the revo " if you mention that you might paddle now and then !! :twisted: ....seriuosly , if you havn't tried paddling the newer outbacks - then don't give an opinion :? ...they paddle fine for a few klms now and then and certainly have benefits over the revo in other areas !!


will have too agree with on that, i have paddled mine a several occasions without a hassle


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

After paddling an Outback and owning the Quest there is just no comparison in my eyes. It's just too damn "bargey".


----------



## Lewie15 (Feb 20, 2008)

I think it depends where your going to do most of your fishing. If your mainly going to be doing offshore work then I think the revo would be a better option. Thats not to say that the outback is useless offshore, because it's not. Plenty of blokes seem to do 20 km plus trips in an outback with ease, but I think the revo would be a bit of a smoother and quicker ride (although i've never been in an outback).

Can't really go wrong with either though


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Lewie15 said:


> Can't really go wrong with either though


I think that's the key point here.

Do it, come to the dark side. You won't look back.

You probably won't paddle much anyway. I thought I'd still paddle just to keep my upper body in shape if nothing else. I really haven't paddled much in mine at all since I got it. Pedaling is just too much fun, and effective.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnut said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > After paddling an Outback and owning the Quest there is just no comparison in my eyes. It's just too damn "bargey".
> ...


Says he who's never paddled anything sleeker than a bath tub :lol:. They do pedal well though, given their size. Keep up with paddlers no worries.



Lewie15 said:


> I think it depends where your going to do most of your fishing. If your mainly going to be doing offshore work then I think the revo would be a better option. Thats not to say that the outback is useless offshore, because it's not.


The outback is equal with revo offshore if you ask me, the strengths and weaknesses even out. Still sticking to my guns on the paddling front though. :twisted:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnut said:


> I have though , just not a fibreglass tub ;-)
> Chers Darren


It's an esky, get it right :roll:


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

( In my best Alice Cooper's voice) Welcome to the Dark Side Turtle I think your going to like it
















Don't worry about about any problems as the Hobie's are built like a tank and if you are unlucky and have any issues the hull has a two year warranty and the boys at Bink's and Hobie will sort it out ASAP.

Two things you might like to add to the shopping list are the Sailing rudder and a set of ST fins (not the ST turbos).

Looking forward to seeing some happy snaps when she arrives ;-)


----------



## Matthebat (Aug 23, 2008)

buff said:


> ( In my best Alice Cooper's voice) Welcome to the Dark Side Turtle I think your going to like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just wondering as im thinking of an outback, why not the ST turbos??


----------



## lampukameister (Mar 7, 2008)

buff said:


> ( In my best Alice Cooper's voice) Welcome to the Dark Side Turtle I think your going to like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could not agree more - the rudder and st fins are great add-ons but you don't HAVE TO get them straight away but they do make a differnce.

an outback is a differnt yak to a revo and an adventure. sure they are all mirage drive units and like everything else have their good points and bad. the outback is a great yak. is it the right choice for everyone - of course not, but don;t feel bad about choosing one. I am very happy with mine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

"Why do people keep on saying " get the revo " if you mention that you might paddle now and then !! :twisted: ....seriuosly , if you havn't tried paddling the newer outbacks - then don't give an opinion :? ...they paddle fine for a few klms now and then and certainly have benefits over the revo in other areas !!"

That'd be because although you can paddle an outback, the revo certainly paddles better. It's hull is modelled on the Quest, which was designed specifically for paddling and as such, shares similar performance traits. And yes, I have tried all of them and like all of them but if I truly wanted to paddle as well as pedal - and that ability was high on my priority list - I would buy a revo or adventure instead (which is why I swapped my OB for a revo when I travelled the coastline last year).

You're right though - the OB has advantages of it's own.


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

yes yakass - but he mentioned "paddle occasionally"...therefore my comments - of course the outback won't be appreciated by your body if you paddle it on 20klm sightseeing trips - but for the occasional paddle , its easy and goes well enough to give a workout and some shoulder friendly pleasure for a few klms now and then - i do it quite often - i'm not there to race - i'm there casually moving along for 4 to 4 1/2 klms to my local islands....its fine....
the st turbos are a little harsh on the outback due to the pressure they exhurt and give very minimal performance benefits over the st's .....which are cheaper and do a greatd job anyway...the st turbos are actually great on an island adventure whilst sailing - they give the peddler the chance to keep up with the sail speed , but as a standard fitting to an outback - really not needed......great self indulging anyway - post pics when you get her


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Turtle - lots to look forward to. You'll really enjoy the Outback!  My brother got an outback 'cos he was keen on the extra sideways stability and the extra deck space for rigging it for fishing - and he's very pleased with it. I got a revo 'cos I liked it for its little bit of extra speed and ease of tracking through chop when offshore in the swells. Both models benefit from having the larger sailing rudder. I fitted my revo with ST Turbo fins and like the extra edge they give on long trips. I haven't tried the ST fins but I hear that they are a good investment.


----------



## breamingfromabass (Aug 22, 2007)

Guys, Guys, Guys,

This one comes up constanly and consistently, probably every month or so I would think.

And at the conclusion of every thread it comes down to, try them both and make up your own mind.

I went to Paul at sailing scene 90% sure I was getting an outback, after further reflection and some insight from Paul I decided to try the revo as well. For reasons to numerous to mention it suiting me better.

Try both (with your arms and your legs), and you will know which one is for you straight away.

Thanks,
Luke.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Matthebat said:


> Just wondering as I'm thinking of an outback, why not the ST turbos??


There is nothing wrong with the ST Turbo Fins as long as there used properly.
There has been a lot of instances were people have cracked there Sprockets from trying to put to much effort into there stride and this can place a lot of stress onto the Mirage drive and the sprocket cracks.
For some more opinions on the ST Turbo fins have a search of the forum as there was a period when they first came out where people were having issues ;-)


----------



## nemollie (Sep 3, 2008)

Hows about we agree to disagree on this one !!!.Gettin the poor fellow cross eyed ..... Turtle, only you will know the kayak you feel at home in . Honestly we dont know what yak is best for you , you might never paddle more than 500mtr any trip, you may have arms like legs and legs like tree trunks.We dont know . You have simply got to try both (if you have narrowed it down to these two) hell man there are so many good craft , Why has it gotta be either..... Im not a advocate . ,If you just wanna fish out of it, and enjoy bein on the thing and not worried about names ... a look at viking profish 45 may be up your alley.. Or the ocean kayak prowler 13.. Both of these are great in my opinion but so what ???? my opinion means jack $#@t.... *Keep an open mind and consider all options for your money.* Dont do ya head in with all the hype, Get out there and try anything you like . Different strokes for different blokes!!! . half the fun is in the hunt my friend.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Woohoo! for you dude 8) . St's, Sailing rudder and sail are my recommendations ;-) . Removes any question of paddlability  as the Outback IS more stable and, judging by posts I've read in the past, much less likely to throw you into the water with an errant gust of wind while sailing and increases your range to the stage you need to look for somewhere to sleep :twisted: . What Colour are you thinking getting? When's the big day?
Cheers
Mike


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

in about a months time when iv saved a little more money  havnt decided on the color yet was thinking grey gunna test them when i get back from melb this weekend


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

fishydude said:


> Woohoo! for you dude . St's, Sailing rudder and sail are my recommendations . Removes any question of paddlability as the Outback IS more stable and, judging by posts I've read in the past, much less likely to throw you into the water with an errant gust of wind while sailing and increases your range to the stage you need to look for somewhere to sleep


But how far can you go before a kayak becomes a yacht :lol:

But anyway, congrats on the craft Turtle, itll be good to see how the OB handles when i see you on the big blue soon


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> But how far can you go before a kayak becomes a yacht :lol:


Huh?...oh! Yot ...lol. :lol: :lol:

I figure once you've overshot the animal skin 'round a frame then the definition of kayak is getting a little loose...lol. Call it what you will, the advantages of being able to sail 30km with all your camping gear on board( or towed on your other yak for off loading and fishing) are too good to pass up for a lazy chap such as myself :lol: ...lol. And when you pull the mast down? :shock: It's a yak again 8) . :shock: ( I think I'll call mine, Optimus Prime 8) :lol: :lol: )

Are you keeping your other yak Turtle? They are good as a trailer and you can use them for shallow areas where a paddle yak has the advantage of no mirage drive. ;-)
Cheers
Mike


----------

